# how to market cakes to restaurants and caterers



## kitchen wizard (Feb 10, 2009)

would like advice on how to sell my cakes to caterers and restaurants.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Based on the posts you have made so far, I would think a face to face meeting and small tasting samples with the person who makes the decisions.

The questions you need to look at are
1.) is your product truly as good or better than what the client is capable of getting through "normal" supply lines? If so, then how so?

2.) is your product line competitively priced? Make sure you are reasonably comparing apples to apples.

3.) does your pricing fit with what the client can get from his customers? You can make the greatest cake on the planet but if you need to get $8 per serving from your client is he/she going to be able to sell it for $24-$30 per serving. Granted thats an extreme example but it illustrates the point.

I would suggest a survey of your target clients dessert prices. If cake type desserts are selling for $4 per serving and you need that to be profitable then you may need to look for another way to sell your cakes.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

One area I look for when buying out of house is delivery. Both restaurants and caters try to nail down what they need however, Mr. Murphy is always there on Friday night. So, will you be wiling to delivery or bake when the customer needs product. I do business with companies willing to work like I do all the time

Cabotvt


----------

